# SR purchase



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Im finally at crunch time to purchase my Sr. Im thinking about afterdark tuning, they offer the most complete kit for the buck. 

Anyone got any feedback from them or actually purchase a jdm from them? 

TIA


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Are you just looking for a front clip? or a full conversion?

If you know someone who owns a shop, or even online parts store, they can use their status to become a "dealer" for venus-auto.

With the discount (no buy in involved) you can get a full front clip (s13 redtop sr20det) from venus-auto for 2000 plus 150-250 for shipping.


Not a bad deal at all...and you get a whole front clip.

-jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've never heard good things bout venus auto, only bad =/


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

same here


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Nobody asked you, drooly. 

*cue bizzy b agreeing, esyip disagreeing, and the two of them fighting over which is faster, an SR20DET or an RB20DET*

-Matt


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

venus is good

As long as you got a warranty, get one. Alot of people complain, BUT they do a good job of replacing parts...blocks...whatever. That is where I was getting my RB20, but they have none in stock......so SR here I come. I honestly think the majority of people have too high of expectations. They expect to drop 2500 on a SR and have it be in pristine condition. Oh somethings broke...how dare them for not sending me a mint engine that came from a JUNK YARD. If they are willing to replace brokem parts (which venus does) then why not....?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

De La Rocha said:


> *Nobody asked you, drooly.
> 
> *cue bizzy b agreeing, esyip disagreeing, and the two of them fighting over which is faster, an SR20DET or an RB20DET*
> 
> -Matt *


SR20DET man all the way

the RB20DET has such a low displacement for a inline-six its just gay!

even Night the guy who has the sticky says get an SR over a RB20


----------



## MemnocH (Jun 9, 2003)

A rb20 pruduces its peak tourque a bit earlier than a SR.

My current car has a SR and if I do another conversion it will be to a rb20 or rb26, ive heard of people having bonet height issues with rb25's.

Although im in Australia so sr20's are pretty common here, but still more expensive than a rb20.

It all depends on what you want out of it. 

My next engine wont be stock internaly so im looking from that point of view.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whos drooly?? and i like the sr20 over rb20 as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

venus is good

As long as you got a warranty, get one. Alot of people complain, BUT they do a good job of replacing parts...blocks...whatever. That is where I was getting my RB20, but they have none in stock......so SR here I come. I honestly think the majority of people have too high of expectations. They expect to drop 2500 on a SR and have it be in pristine condition. Oh somethings broke...how dare them for not sending me a mint engine that came from a JUNK YARD. If they are willing to replace brokem parts (which venus does) then why not....?



I totally agree, I've never had a problem with Venus. Yeah sometimes there stuff isn't the best, but they're always willing to help. Customer service is great, ask for Vickie. She's very nice. Besides, if you read some of the other forums, like NICO you can see that their reputation is going up. I buy clips from venus all the time.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

In the end you are buying a ten year old engine from Japan that has probably been thrashed. Its luck of the draw in most cases.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

There was a post a little bit ago...I think about RB swaps...and you kept saying *drool*, vspec. Lemme see if I can dig it up.

-Matt

Here we go: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23813


----------

